# Age my model 36 please



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

Serial no. 486xxx, If used for ccw, could I use +P ammo?

thanks much.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's what the Standard Catalog sez for early J frames:

Approx mfd. date
1962 295000
1969 786544


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks! So my .38 was made in the 60's? Does that make it +P compatible? Trying to decide if this is a carry piece or a put in the safe deal. I'm a S&W newbie, own this because of my dad's passing, didn't even know he had it.

I'm never going to sell it, just didn't know if it was good for carry. It's completely mint. ....


----------



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

If you call S&W Customer Service with the serial # they will tell exactly when the manufacture date is. I did with my model 36 is was made in 1976, they also told me it WAS NOT +P rated.

Marty


----------



## augrad68 (Feb 11, 2011)

*S&W said OK to +P*

I also have a Model 36 that was my fathers sidearm. I e-mailed S&W asking about the use of +P and they wrote back saying that I could use +P sparingly. Meaning that for self protection would be OK but for practice etc. to use standard rounds.


----------

